# Problem with outdoor feral cats spraying



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

We have a fairly large feral cat community in our neighborhood, thanks in large part to the neighbor down the street from us who let her intact female cat spread kittens throughout the neighborhood. But that's not the immediate issue here. The issue is that because we've been keeping Murphy and Grey's (the two male kittens we took in that were born to a feral mom 2 years ago) sister fed while she's taking care of her kittens under our porch -- she's since moved them -- we also attract a handful of other cats in the neighborhood. Now those toms have decided to mark our house, our porch, our tires, our garage ... you get the picture. It stinks! 

Is there a natural cat repellent I can use that actually works? I'm going to have to just keep her away and all of her friends away from our house, period. Otherwise we're going to smell like one big litter box and I really don't want to do that to our immediate neighbors. 

Thanks for your help! :cool


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's particularly bad this time of year when mating and territorial marking are peaking, so I sympathize with your situation. Tomcat spray is pungent and awful and when its sprayed on windows or doors the smell even comes into the house, and can upset the indoor cats. Here's some suggestions for natural repellents. Can't vouch for any of them since where I live now, all the outdoor cats around are neutered/spayed. Good luck!

Natural Cat Repellents | eHow.com


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

I am going to subscribe to this thread, since I have the same problem, but only one cat. Not does he just spray, he also poops in our window (2 pieces of glass, one broke a long time ago, and he will go in the little space it created, and poop...) this is our bedroom window, picture me getting up, cheerfully opening the window to enjoy the sun....poop and pee welcomes me. 

I do spray our windows with a vinegar/water solution, it keeps him away for a bit, and eliminates the smell. Now our house smells like vinegar... :S


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Lieke said:


> I do spray our windows with a vinegar/water solution, it keeps him away for a bit, and eliminates the smell. Now our house smells like vinegar... :S


 Better vinegar than poo and pee.

I actually kinda like the smell of vinegar now because I use it to condition my hair.


----------

